

Too many Ubuntu reboot required updates lately - jebblue

It seems to me like that past 3 or 4 months, around the time the Windows 10 announcements started heating up; Ubuntu has reboot required updates at least twice per week.
======
oliwarner
You can judge whether _you_ need to reboot based on the CVEs being patched.
Some things probably don't apply to your situation but the system tells you to
reboot because it doesn't know. You can see them here:
[http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/](http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/)

Hopefully rebooting for Kernel patches will go away by the next LTS, which
should be well into the 4.x Kernel and therefore able to take advantage of the
new rebootless shim updates.

------
gonewest
Not only that, but in my case frequent kernel patches have been triggering
this bug over and over for months:

[https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-
dr...](https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-
drivers-331/+bug/1268257)

To the point that I hesitate to update the kernel promptly because I don't
want to spend the additional 5 minutes to reinstall the nvidia driver and
doublecheck that everything is working.

------
tehwalrus
I've been happily installing them all (I've had at least 4 in under a month),
because I have an extremely recent laptop, and every update fixes something
else! (dell xps13 developer edition.)

